# faire comme si de rien n'était



## oufti

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il me traduire cette expression ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Fooler

Je le traduirais _Fare come se niente fosse_


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, oufti.
Et le contexte?


----------



## oufti

Necsus said:


> Ciao, oufti.
> Et le contexte?



Mon patron n'a pas remarqué mon erreur.
Moi, je ne le lui ai pas avouée, j'ai fait comme si de rien n'était.


----------



## Necsus

Aussi "fare finta di niente".


----------



## oufti

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

